

Automatic Node.js Clustering with Log Aggregation - rmgraham
http://strongloop.com/strongblog/automatic-node-js-clustering-with-log-aggregation/

======
shubhra51
Dump the #node.js log frameworks eh ?

~~~
rmgraham
That about sums it up, ya. All the ones I looked at did so much more than
necessary, and the really simple ones had no way of adjusting the one or two
formatting features that were useful.

